# WebObjects 5 deployment on OS X / OS X Server?



## Thies (May 22, 2001)

Just found this at the WO 5 apple webpage
( http://www.apple.com/webobjects/techspecs.html )

-------------
Deployment platforms
 WebObjects applications are designed to work with any Java 2 Platform, Standard Edition 1.3 runtime environment, using JDBC 2.0 for universal database connectivity. The following platforms are fully qualified and supported:
 
 Mac OS X Server v10.0
 Windows 2000 Pro
 Solaris 8
---------------

Does this mean that you can deploy WO 5 on OS X, but OS X Server is the recomended platform? Or doesn't it run on OS X at all?

What are the advantages of OS X Server compared to OS X?

mfg Thies


----------



## macboy73 (Jun 18, 2001)

I am almost positive that it's possible to deploy on OS X for two reasons:

a) Mac OS X Server is based on the same code base as Mac OS X. 

b) I went to an Apple presentation about OS X recently, and the rep showed me a copy of pre-release WebObjects 5 running on the Client. So, I think it's possible.



> _Originally posted by Thies _
> *Just found this at the WO 5 apple webpage
> ( http://www.apple.com/webobjects/techspecs.html )
> 
> ...


----------



## Thies (Jun 19, 2001)

I downloaded the WO 5 trial version from ADC last night and installed it on OS X (client). 

As far as I can see it works fine.


----------



## macboy73 (Jun 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Thies _
> *I downloaded the WO 5 trial version from ADC last night and installed it on OS X (client).
> *



I saw that that was available, but I didn't download it: is that one an easy uninstall? I don't want to install trial software like that otherwise...


----------



## Thies (Jun 19, 2001)

I dont really know if it is easy to uninstall. Didn't try it yet ;-)

After I installed WO, I upgraded  my apache and had some problems to have apache accept the WO-modules.


----------

